# Photographing Hands & Feet



## Sbuxo (Feb 26, 2010)

:greenpbl:Hi, for this whole semester in my Intermediate B&W Photography Class I chose to shoot "The Body". I have most of the body covered but I need to start shooting hands, feeet, fingers, toes, including arms and ankles/calves. My professor suggested that I shoot more "awkward" positions of the body and I've mainly succeeded in doing so w/ the torso and back, but not by much. I prefer to keep it elegant and not so much contortion. 

But anyways, I'd like to know if you guys know of any photographers I should look at or any suggestions for these parts of the body so I can get ideas. the hands are not so hard I guess, but the feet...have left me somewhat puzzled.

Keep in mind, my lens is 50mm/1.7


----------



## Sbuxo (Feb 26, 2010)

Eh, really? -__- so helpful. 19 views, 0 replies.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 27, 2010)

Here, let me Google that for ya...

Foot
http://www.flickr.com/photos/skye_shelly/2876851517/Foot Focus Set
Feet & Knickers (could be cool if you did a sexy version)
Crossed Feet
Lame shot of feet

...ok, I'm bored. You can do the rest yourself. 

Show us what you have so far!


----------



## Sbuxo (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, a response! Thanks. The only one I liked was 'crossed feet', but the rest of my series I just scanned so you can find it at my flickr. They're all the body shots in the beginning.
Flickr: ? Captivate Me! ?'s Photostream


----------

